# Tomorrow (Tues.) Night in downtown Hudson, WI



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Like Bobb already posted, on Tuesday nights a group of us smokers get together and have ourselves a good time in downtown Hudson at Dick's Bar for cheap burgers and good smokes...this is an open invitation for all to join! Please do! If you have any questions, call Bobb tomorrow evening (after 4) at St. Croix Cigar (715) 386-4030...he will fill you in on the details...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks BeagleBoy for coming, it to was great to meet you...more people should come next Tuesday!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Thanks BeagleBoy for coming, it to was great to meet you...more people should come next Tuesday!


Unfortunately, I am flying out Sunday, so I'll miss the next couple of Tuesdays. But it was real nice to meet you guys, and that is a great bar, but I have a suspicion that during the summer, with river traffic, it might be harder to find a seat


----------

